# green algae on substrate level glass?



## bumcrumb (14 Apr 2010)

hi all, i am stuck on a little problem, i have cleaned the glass with a blade but i have found on closer inspection that there is green algae on the glass where the substrate starts and it looks like little lines are in it?
i have tried using the blade on it but cant get down that close plus it slightly under the substrate  so moving this would disturb my hc 
would you say this is down to lack of flow down the bottom of the tank? i have also got some lilaeopsis covered in black/dark green algae?
cheers 
chris


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Apr 2010)

Trying to increase flow to these areas is vital, to help algae developing in these horrid spots.


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Apr 2010)

hi mate
if i get myself one of them nano flow things from ebay will that help?
if i can get the flow around there will the algae go away or will it be a no go?
cheers bud!  :


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Apr 2010)

Hi 

Have you thought about using a credit / debit card for cleaner the glass beneath the substrate, I did use a Shell driver club card which has a radius on one corner - this radius was the same size as the two front internal radius on my tank and its nice and thin / flexible ideal for cleaning the glass between hc plants that are pressed up to the glass.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Apr 2010)

hey, great tip  
ill take a look at some of the maxed out cards i have lol, 
ill let you guys know the outcome!!
cheers


----------



## nry (14 Apr 2010)

Ditto on the old store/credit card, useful tool!

Some here also suggest using some black tape up to the height of the substrate on the front/side glass to reduce the light to these areas and hence reduce the algae growth.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jun 2010)

I'm having this problem too, I'm using a spray bar across the back, its 750lph in a 60litre tankand its points towards were the algae is, mine look like tiny little green spots, they only appear on the glass and its really stubborn..is this flow related aswell, I'm using colombo flora base.....


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Jun 2010)

Hi,
   Green spot algae (GSA) is a function of low CO2 and/or low PO4, and of course flow/distribution and excessive lighting are always an issue.

Cheers,


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jun 2010)

Cheers Ceg, ill cut my lighting down a couple hours, need to get a proper pressurised co2 kit on the go.


----------

